# DB-Länge ermitteln



## Fliegertiger (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein wenig im Forum gesucht da ich die Funktion DB-Länge ermitteln benötige.

Bin da auf einen '
Result:=daveGetBlockInfo(DaveConn, @Info, daveBlockType_DB, DB);'
gestoßen.

Leider gibt es in der VB.Net DLL keine Methode die so heißt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß Fliegertiger


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

daveGetBlockInfo ist eine Funktion von libnodave. Benutzt du das auch?
Siehe auch diesen Beitrag http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=15228


----------



## Fliegertiger (18 Dezember 2007)

*daveGetBlockInfo nicht in libnodave.net.dll*

Hi,

ich arbeite mit Visual Studio und VB.NET.

Hier muß man die libnodave.net.dll einbinden die diese Funktion anscheinded nicht unterstützt.?

Hier ist wahrscheinlich der Entwickler gefragt.

Gruß Fliegertiger


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2007)

Du müßtest das doch selbst machen können. Die Quelle ist doch die cs-Datei, oder?


```
[DllImport("libnodave.dll")]
    protected static extern int daveGetProgramBlock(IntPtr dc, int blockType, int number, byte[] buffer, ref int length);
    public int getProgramBlock(int blockType, int number, byte[] buffer, ref int length) {
        Console.WriteLine("length:"+length);
        int a=daveGetProgramBlock(pointer, blockType, number, buffer, ref length);
        Console.WriteLine("length:"+length);
        return a;
    }
```

Das ist implementiert, so ähnlich müßte auch daveGetBlockInfo eingefügt werden, halt mit den korrekten Parametern. Die .net.dll ist doch e nur ein Wrapper.


----------



## Fliegertiger (18 Dezember 2007)

*LinnoDave dll einbinden?*

Hallo,

ok, das heißt ich müsste also die libnodave.dll in mein VB.Net-Projekt einbinden mittels DLLImport oder?

Dazu müsste ich aber den exakten Funktionsaufruf und die Parameter dieser Funktion kenne. Gibt es da eine Doku dazu?

Gruß Fliegertiger


----------

